# VW starts polling to find out what "the people want"



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

*AUBURN HILLS, Mich. - *Volkswagen of America, Inc. announced today a multi- faceted national polling effort to find out exactly what the people want. Utilizing media, technology and user-generated content like never before, the campaign allows consumers to engage in live online and mobile polling. A real-time mouthpiece of the people’s collective voice, user-generated live polling begins at the hub site, vw.com/whatthepeoplewant, and then spreads across the web and in-market. The initiative is part of Volkswagen’s new global brand platform, Das Auto, and underscores its fundamental message of It’s what the people want.
*Full Story*
And you thought this was going to be a conduit to air your pleas for TDI Rabbits and a new Corrado...


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" ([email protected])*

How about a company that stands by its product, and a VWoA customer service department that is an honest ombusdman between customer and dealer? Fercrissakes.
This is my second '99 Passat 1.8Tip, first a sedan now a wagon. It will be the last.
I love my Passats, but oh the endless problems and institutionalized stonewalling -- inlcuding an oil-sludge extended warranty DENIAL on a well-maintained engine that blew its timing belt at 60,000. 
Then the Buick-ification of the new Passat. Let the under-40 crowd learn the hard way on Jetta's and Golf's. The Passat ain't what it used to be -- a terrific platform for tuners and bimmer-killers on a budget. (Note the decline of ClubB5.com)
Those of us who thought the Passat was a family guy's A4 underestimated the back-of-the-bus treatment for going with the budget branding of the same engineering.
For me, never again.
As a buddy of mine says when I p*ss and moan, "Dude, the Acura dealer can fix you up."
The PEOPLE want less marketing pap, and more support.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

why is it that every time VW does one of these stupid poles they have little or nothing to do with what the people want when it comes to a car company?


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (dub_IN)*

Wizeroo,
Nobody on here cares about the USED 9 year old Passat that you bought and obviously wasn't maintained properly.
And if you were the original owner,, the T-belt would've been part of the 10 year 100K warranty.
Also, timing belts don't break because they have nothing better to do.
They break because of the part it's rolling on failed or the engine locked-up.
Slam somewhere else, like in the Passat FORUM.
NOT HERE.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (AusSalzburg)*

Wow.
Your screed isn't worth the electrons to tell you what I think of your hostility, let alone to defend myself in the face of your baseless _ad hominem_ attack.
My suggestion? Seek professional help.


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

How about your orginal "POST" Ad-hominem facts?
Your Passat is out of 10/100 warranty (which VW stands behind their products).
Your Passat is out of second owner 5/50 warranty (which VW stands behind their products).
Your Passat is out of the extended CPO warranty (which VW stands behind their products).
Your Passat is out of the 8 Year unlimited mileage sludge warranty (which VW stands behind their products. Provided you have proof of maintenacne every 5K since ownership).
Your Passat is out of Goodwill warranty (which VW stands behind their products for orignal owners).
Your Passat is out of warranty. VW has fullfilled their obligation in black in white. (which VW stands behind their products).

Does your cruise control work yet? If not,, find out if the engine ECM is coded to "cuirse ON".


----------



## Sandalman (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (dub_IN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_IN* »_why is it that every time VW does one of these stupid poles they have little or nothing to do with what the people want when it comes to a car company?

I suggested "should VW bring the Scirocco to America." I don't know if it made it into the rotation or not.


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (AusSalzburg)*

Dear AusSalzburg,
You still have a lot of nerve, and clearly have no idea what "_ad hominem_" means. Allow me, it means a personal attack having nothing to do with the issue at hand. Specifically, your bass-ackwards accusation that I did not maintain the car properly. Please advise where I can send the stack of THOROUGH maintenance records.
Now then, if you work for VW or Audi, or have any financial interest in either company, either personally or through a family member, you owe it to this blog to disclose same, Mr. TUV inspector.
Thanks for the suggestion re Cruise Control. I assume the VW company which stands behind their products -- per vous -- checked that when they were scratching their heads on the problem to no avail... at my expense.
I stand by my original post. Volkswagen's survey is pure image marketing hype.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" ([email protected])*

I want VW to monitor this Web Site!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (155VERT83)*

what's funny is that I submitted "VWoA should bring the Polo to the U.S." and got an email saying my question was rejected.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (mhjett)*

We want the Polo, we want the Golf VI - or Rabbit VI, or whatever - and the Fox. To hell wioth the Touraeg.


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (Blue Golfer)*

AusSalzburg: You're missing the point. While I am no expert on Passats, I _am_ an expert on newer Transporters (Eurovans). You want to see some pi**ed-off owners, go read the transmission threads in the Transporter forum.
The point is valid. People drive around their Toyotas and Hondas for 200K miles with minimal maintenance. VW's reputation for quality in the US is pathetic - at best. Consumer Reports documents this very clearly based on customer problem reporting - nothing to debate. To bicker about VW's honorable handling of "in-warranty" repairs ignores their longer-term quality problems. VW has got to stop screwing around with gimicky marketing campaigns (and pointless three yr. free maintenace programs) and focus on longer warranties and quality improvement to build up the name and brand. Until the quality improves in the US, VW's sales program is going *nowhere*....and we all know it....


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









exactly...they have a wonderful arena to find out what the American people want in a car and they blow it by taking a poll on things that can't help them build a better car. In fact, none of the questions, well maybe 1 or 2, are even car related. How do non-car related issues sell cars????








Just because the questions are YES or NO, doesn't mean the people actually want that...they just show AGREE/DISAGREE or TRUE/FALSE realities....big flippin' deal...anyone can do those polls and most men's and women's magazines do them on a monthly basis. Did they get their idea from _Cosmo_?
Why does VW want to know if I want a window or isle seat??? What... are they going to give me a discount on my next plane ticket... hopeless....








I really don't get it sometimes...what was so hard about focusing on the cars' attrributes...you know..."Safe Happens".
When will they bring back the "farfignewton" idea...at least it was catchy.
I like MINI's "Go Motoring" campaing better. At least it deals with driving and the philosophy of driving.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (gti dreamn)*

I want VW to *read and respond* to THIS POST

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (VW_Enthu1)*

Thanks, VW_Enthu1.
Here's my response to the point by point on the worthless warran-titties
Background: I was one of the first to buy a B5 Passat, a '99 1.8Tip SEDAN, summer of '98. I traded it in end of '01 with 40k on a '99 1.8Tip WAGON, also with 40k. Switching trunks cost $3k, but hey, now there were kids and strollers. 
Oil-deprival-related seizure / timing belt / blown engine on a perfectly maintained car (at least during my ownership of it; can't vouch for the first 3 yrs/40k), summer '05 at 7 yrs / 60k from new, or 4 yrs / 20k from CPO trade/purchase. 
This, one week after the 60k maintenance, and...
T-I-M-I-N-G B-E-L-T I-N-S-P-E-C-T-I-O-N. 
During a long road trip far from home with family on board, engine (and Power Steering and Power BRAKES), suddenly fail at 70 MPH, in traffic on a multilane highway!
Piece by piece:
Re 10/100 warranty: Original would have been covered (with 3 years/40k to spare). Not applicable to CPO -- which effectively TRUNCATES the VEHICLE's warranty. (VW stands on its hands).
Re second owner 5/50 warranty: Original would not have been covered for a second owner at 7yrs/60k. Not applicable to CPO. (VW stands on its hands).
Re extended CPO warranty: I "timed out", but was UNDER MILEAGE (VW stands on its hands, refusing to acknowledge this is fundamentally a miles, not years, failure.)
But this is the real nub: Re 8 Year unlimited mileage sludge warranty: Car QUALIFIED -- if you acknowledge that sludge is merely ONE aspect of oil and circulation problems, and the lack of oodles of gunk doesn't preclude oil starvation, to key valve train parts. But Dealer simply and flatly denied the claim. As far as the dealer was concerned, if there is no visible sludge, there couldn't possibly have been an oil distribution problem. Poppycock.
(VWoA Customer Service stands on its hands, and refused to even REVIEW the case, despite multiple appeals. One dingbat even asked me if I had "ever heard of the bell curve." And I INDEED DO have proof-of-maintenance every 5K since ownership (though not initial in-service date), not that such even came up. Gawd ferbid VW has to face an engine seizure at 60k on a WELL MAINTAINED car.) 
Goodwill warranty MY ASS. (Which VW -- and a certain know-it-all / know-nothing -- can KISS.)
Note that for YEARS, VW knew this was a pervasive and chronic problem, and didn't even warn owners to switch to synthetic / larger filter!!! In my case, this most certainly ended up a safety issue. We barely got over to the shoulder from a middle lane without getting creamed.
Note further that a class action suit was SETTLED with Audi owners of the 1.8T engine. But not VW owners of the same engine. 
F*ckengrooven.


_Modified by witzeroo at 10:29 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

the people want more of the "un-pimp ze auto" commercials and less of a talking beetle that has nothing to do with the current line up!


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

did the dealer give you an actual cause of failure???timing belt broke?
just curious.
I have been in dealer service(non-vw) for many years,and been through so many BBB cases and LEMON LAW disputes it makes my head spin.
Now please do not confuse this for me breaking your balls---I'm simply just curious of the actual failed componet.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (deeeGLI)*

deeeGLI,
No need to apologize. Tone is everything. ;-)
The dealer simply gave me back the timing belt with a 12" stretch of stripped off teeth and said, "Here's the problem."
I pointed out that such could only have been caused by upper pulley SEIZING, but to no avail. He even showed me that the camshafts and connecting chain did indeed turn. But that was at ROOM TEMPERATURE, said I to no avail.
Again, the engine looked sludge-free.
A service manager at another VW dealership told me the new engine was overkill -- I only needed the head. Also, that the definitive test was to PULL the frontmost and rearmost Camshaft bearings and inspect for damage -- AS PER THE TECH BULLETIN. Dealer refused. Why? Again, no sludge, ergo no reason to look. Grrrrrrr.
In Austria, VW may stand by their cars. But in the USA, VWoA does not.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

Not to beat you down but ill play devils advocate here for just a minute.

_Quote, originally posted by *witzeroo* »_
_The dealer simply gave me back the timing belt with a 12" stretch of stripped off teeth and said, "Here's the problem."
I pointed out that such could only have been caused by upper pulley SEIZING, but to no avail. _
Are you a specialist mechanic? Apparently not. it can be caused by several things.

_ He even showed me that the camshafts and connecting chain did indeed turn. But that was at ROOM TEMPERATURE, said I to no avail._ 
Room temperature means diddley squat, *if* the cam adjuster locked up due to sludge blocking the passeges or a camshaft seized causing the failure the evidence would be there. bottom line. *if*if the cams seized due to lack of lubrication the evidence would be there. last of all your oil pressure idiot light would have been howling long before any of this would have happened.

_Again, the engine looked sludge-free._
Then its not a vw problem related to sludge then is it.

_A service manager at another VW dealership told me the new engine was overkill -- I only needed the head. Also, that the definitive test was to PULL the frontmost and rearmost Camshaft bearings and inspect for damage -- AS PER THE TECH BULLETIN. Dealer refused. Why? Again, no sludge, ergo no reason to look. Grrrrrrr._
This might have been your only recourse, as had they followed the tech bulletin a true diagnosis could have been done. *that* is the only way any work would get approved if there is marked cam bearing wear.
In Austria, VW may stand by their cars. But in the USA, VWoA does not. 

As an Audi tech i find many of these "horror stories" laughable and when all information comes out its often not the dealers fault. I am not however saying that in this case. It does sound like someone wasnt doing their job at your dealership. That being said, its highly unlikely you had a can bearing failure causing your t-belt to eat its teeth. Id put money of a failed tensioner or water pump first. 
at any rate sorry for your bad experience.


_Modified by 2035cc16v at 10:08 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## odwyerpw (Dec 28, 2000)

I wanted to be able to tell VW I want a VW Touran with the 1.2TDI. But instead, I got to answer a question about executive compensation being tied to corporate performance. The only thing worse than this pole is that the Vortex actually linked to it.


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_what's funny is that I submitted "VWoA should bring the Polo to the U.S." and got an email saying my question was rejected.









I do find it funny the questions they are asking have really nothing to do with the cars


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (2035cc16v)*

Not to allow you to beat me down with passive-aggressive double-talk (why the snub about apparently not being a specialist mechanic?), so I'll meet your devil's advocate trident point for trident point.
1) I resent the prevailing attitude by some commenters -- and worse, VW dealers and corporate both -- that this is in any way either a "shti happens" or a "user error" -- regardless of true cause. A maintained by-the-book car since CPO at 40k blew up 20k later at 60k. Period. Why bother even PAYING for a 60k TB inspection? Why didn't VW change the maintenance REPLACEMENT interval to 60k?
2) I most strongly resent the REFUSAL of the dealer to perform definitive test -- which I had to stick in their face via Tech Bulletin -- as to root cause.
3) I resent the DUPLICITOUSNESS of VW to ONLY cover "sludge," not its causes, two being inadequate oil spec and maintenance schedule. 
4) Briefly as to your technical points. Just my theories as a non-"specialist mechanic": 
a) I am more than willing to consider alternative theories -- if they are consistent with physical evidence. Not sure tensioner or H2O pump are.
b) Oil pressure light NOT on doesn't preclude oil deprival in specific bearings.
c) Re your para about room temperature and evidence, again, the dealership refused to look for the evidence. See above re lack of oil pressure idiot light. Again, they ducked the cam bearing test for lack of sludge. Catch-22. And I assume as an Audi tech you do understand the impact of temperature on whether the cam could turn or not.
5) I believe you agree that the refusal by the dealer to examine the bearing was key to sinking my case. Sludge or no sludge. BTW, the dealer refused to allow me to pull the bearings, and customer service refused to overrule the dealer or send a tech... which would have taken 5 minutes in a corner of the shop... unless I paid a core charge and shlepped the dead engine out with me. Gee thanks, bubbas.
6) Question: Would either a granted odds-on water pump problem or tensioner problem have generated the TWELVE-INCH RUN of de-toothing !?! Again, it's a perfect length match for only ONE pulley's half-circumference in the system!
a) Sorry not to have included prior, but I vaguely recall the dealer saying the tensioner had NOT failed, though it had been redesigned. (ANOTHER lack of notice item from VW.) 
b) More detail not previously included: tooth shards were collected in perches at or above the midpoint, suggesting offending seizing part was alse in upper half of system. 
b) And wouldn't the water pump with a toothless pulley (as I recall) have resulted in a different physical belt result, even if its bearings were the ones that seized? (In most water pump bearing failures, coolant escapes. Not a problem here.)
7) I would add that I have since done some research within the Society of Automotive Engineer's literature on Timing Belts. When they fail for NON-seizure related causes, they show age and heat damage -- NOT physical tearing. The belt, which I still have, remains, supple with no telltale or age and hear "alligatoring." Bottom Line -- It's the engine, not the belt. Changing the belt one week earlier would have been of no help.
Last, in point of fact, I am not some nut-buster mechanic, nor even a high-end Audi tech who's forgotten more than I'll ever know. I am a licensed professional civil engineer. And I know a stonewall when I see one.
Thanks for helping with my ongoing cathartic process. ;-)


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

Re "Ah VTEC. All the lag, none of the turbo. It's like waiting for bad sex."
Owning two Passats has been like better than average sex... but in an abusive relationship.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

the alleged snub was your diagnosis as follows

_Quote »_Oil-deprival-related seizure / timing belt / blown engine

You neither know this for sure, nor can you prove it.

_Quote »_This, one week after the 60k maintenance, and...
T-I-M-I-N-G B-E-L-T I-N-S-P-E-C-T-I-O-N. 

afaik there is no such thing as a timing belt inspection simply because theres no real way to tell wether its "going to fail"... On a car that i work on during any normal service i will eyeball it though and if theres oil on it i will recommend replacement as oil softens the rubber. At any rate, when in doubt replace it. simple as that. As for paying for this t-belt inspection, Ive got a bridge to sell you... non-reputable dealers will sell you your own shirt if you let them, theres unfortunately no recourse to something like that other than lesson learned.
As for my water pump statement, the 1.8t came in various forms and some had a toothed belt driven pump, thats the one i am most used to seeing so i used it as an example.
fyi age, heat and contamination_will_ cause physical tearing due to the breakdown of the lamination of the belt matrix.
To close, I appreciate your frustration with VW and agree that it should have been handled differently. At my shop your car would have had the bearing caps checked first thing as thats one of the only ways to assure an accurate diagnosis in my opinion (along with inspection of the oil pickup inside the pan for blockage).
as for the redesign of the tensioner all car manufacturers redesign parts all the time, they arent expected, nor should they be, to replace everyone out there right away, rather its a "rolling change". As the cars come in the old is changed for the new.

Happy to help with your process too btw...


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (2035cc16v)*

"No such thing?" With all due respect, you are mistaken. Maybe you were thinking of an R8.








Timing Belt Inspection is part of the recommended 40k and 80k service. If my belt failed from a NON-engine related cause, VW is therefore the one selling the bridge.
The point of inspections is NOT to predict RANDOM failure, it's to prevent PREVENTABLE failure. 
Again, my belt had NO OTHER signs of problem. No age, no heat, no contamination.
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...d.pdf
As to rolling part improvements, I understand in full. HOWEVER... if a part failure is potentially LETHAL to the engine, ya think maybe they'd alert the owners so that at least we have a CLUE !?! What year did the tensioner change blend in? 2000? 2001?
As of 2001 schedule, still sticking to their guns, even on the tensioner replacement!!!
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...d.pdf
By 2005, TB inspection changed to 60k (I knew I'd seen it somewhere) and 80k, but replacement of belt AND TENSIONER still at 105k !!!








http://www.bentleypublishers.c...l.pdf.
I would suggest an OSTRICH should be the official bird of VW's corporate putzes. 
http://www.natural-health-info...d.jpg


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*

in my opinion--why they would just inspect the timing belt is stupid!you dont make money that way.Now not trying to blow off about my knowledge=I am a master tech for three different manufacturers,been a flate rate tech for 13 years,worked on everything from hyundai to porsche,benz,ford etc...along with all the legal,warranty,office crap---
but on a technical aspect 90% of the manufacturers i have worked on recommend timing belt replacement at 60k,and i would bet 99% of the technicians i have worked with try to sell timing belts like i change my socks!!!(everyday of course)---now not to change to subject ,but to use as a comparison---look at oil changes.most manufacturers dont recommend at 3k,it's usually 7500,5000 etc..same with transmission fluid and such--which in turn caused all these LEGAL LEMON LAW ISSUES.Now a lot of manu's break down severe duty driving --driving everyday,extreme weather changes,lots of stop and go driving etc...which tries to make the consumer do whatever the dealer recommends when they recommend it!!
Now from experience speaking just about all the cars i have worked on that came in with rows of teeth missing from the t-belt was from either A)the belt being stressed and worn,the bases of the teeth crack first due to the stress and then shear off as they go around the crank sprocket,or the tensioner,waterpump,or idler pulley for the belt seizes due to bearing or hydraulic failure.I have never personally seen a belt shear teeth due to oil starvation-now here it out--if you have oil starvation the topend and or the farthest crank and rod bearings from the pump are gonna take the punishment first.now when you start losin massive oil pressur up top things get hot melt seize and lock up.DONE DEAL---there is no---being able to move after it cools--it 's locked,now i can see the belt jumping,in the process of the top end seizing and smashing into the pistons,but even then thats a longshot!
Did the oil light come on prior to it shutting off?
any engine noises or driveability issues prior?
do you know what the oil looked like or smelled like?
Again in my opinion they are jerking you off,they should of replaced the belt at 60k----i would have sold the job to you withpout a doubt!
did you contact VW themselves(the hotline?)if you have ride them,ride them ride them--did a district rep from VW look at the car?
and again i am in not breaking your balls--these type of issues is my line of work now so i just find it interesting


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (witzeroo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *witzeroo* »_Thanks, VW_Enthu1.
Here's my response to the point by point on the worthless warran-titties










srsly.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.jdpower.com/autos/r...tings
... I screwed up my first question.... but the corrected is here... The people want better VW service than Hyundai --- see link above... better much VW is bottom of the pack, not a big suprise.
poll 2:
....TDIs, manual transmission, & 4Motion all together
Poll 3: ...A real VW minivan, not some rebadged Chrysler


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (Lumis_Wolfy)*

Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## OurDirtyToo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (AudiVwMeister)*

x2

VW asked us how we want our 2008 R32's in 06 and we voted STICK and FOUR DOORS. 
Must have gotten lost in translation. oh well.


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" ([email protected])*

This person wants less "image" advertising.


----------



## HighCorrado (Oct 25, 2006)

"The People Want...The New Scirocco"
That was denied for purposes of content.
A talking Beetle! What are they smoking?


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (HighCorrado)*

this person wants vw to get thier vision checked, so they can see what customers ACTUALLY want. Maybe that way they wouldn't be losing long time owners like myself...








fwiw...three people I know, with a combined vw driving ownership time of 70 years all recently began driving other brands. And this were diehard vw owners...
Way to go VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## witzeroo (May 25, 2001)

*Re: (kweetech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kweetech* »_fwiw...three people I know, with a combined vw driving ownership time of 70 years all recently began driving other brands. And this were diehard vw owners...
Way to go VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

FWIW, the only VW dealership in Manhattan went under, as did the one just west across the Hudson in Jersey City, New Jersey.















The volks have ALREADY voted.
And ah, the irony... of VW blowing a big wad on that Times Square billboard. (Less than a mile from the defunct dealership.)








What, no volks vants a Phauxton or a Who-needs-the-WEight Passat?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (witzeroo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *witzeroo* »_
FWIW, the only VW dealership in Manhattan went under, as did the one just west across the Hudson in Jersey City, New Jersey.















The volks have ALREADY voted. 

DCH Volkswagen in Maplewood, the last VW dealership in Essex County, NJ, also closed its doors for good recently.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
poll 2:
....TDIs, manual transmission, & 4Motion all together


And bring over performance cars with a manual option, not everyone wants a DSG... With the current VW offerings, they are going to force me to buy a BMW...


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (GtiGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiGirl* »_
I do find it funny the questions they are asking have really nothing to do with the cars









I too was disappointed my request for polo and lupos was rejected along with more turbo diesels. What a waste of money. I'd rather they skip this BS and roll the savings into the cost of the car. Idiots. This poll is purely aimed at the folks that bought a beetle b/c there was a cute flower holder next to the steering wheel. Not that a flower holder isn't neat but c'mon... the people want trampolines on street corners??? ppppffftttt


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (yum)*

Everytime I've written to VWOA requesting that they look into a certain model, they always respond with a "We have no intention of bringing anything like that to North America."
Oh, I'm sorry... I thought they wanted to know what we would like? Is it not "The People's Car?"


----------



## cricketchirp (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (VWObsession)*

This whole marketing campaign is just smoke and mirrors.
I love it for YEARS "the REAL people" have been innundating VWoA with requests for the Polo and Lupo, smaller engines, more diesels, and nothing. 
I remember vividly when I spoke to a VW phone rep from the "customer care center on another unrelated matter and dropped the hint that I would like to see VWoA bring the Polo and Lupo to this market I would only consider one of these as the current Golf/Jetta are too big, too complicated, and too pricey to service. 
The reply was flat out rude. With a snide tone the reply was, "There is no way VWoA will bring those cars to market."
Well good riddance VWoA. You and your stupid Phaeton and Touareg, ha , what a joke. Lazy bastards don't want to WORK to earn their market and profit. Only want to pawn off a few luxobarges here. FAIL!
Take your 1% of the US market and stuff it.


----------



## noVwbutsumVw (Jan 14, 2005)

I didnt really read through this post after those two locked heads. But i too requested for the polo to come to america and I tried twice with different wording. They must automatically decline anything with the word polo in it.


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

I almost got excited there for a minute thinking VW was finally trying to understand the US market instead of guessing. Good to know that they're paying attention to important issues like whether it would be better if pets could talk or not..........
As a reminder, here are VWs you can get in Mexico, but not here - 
Pointer
Derby
Lupo
SportVan
CrossFox
Sharan
Pick Up
VW Van
EuroVan
Crafter
Not to mention the following Seat cars - 
Ibiza
Cordoba
Leon
Leon Cupra
Toledo
Alhambra
Altea
IOW, they find the Mexican market for their cars more important than the US market. That's why I gave up on VW and got a Mazda and a Dodge. 


_Modified by JTAshman at 8:48 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

BTW, you can at least try to tell VW what the people want here -
http://www.volkswagen.com/vwcm....html

I want a Thing2, that's what I want.


----------



## cricketchirp (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (JTAshman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTAshman* »_BTW, you can at least try to tell VW what the people want here -
http://www.volkswagen.com/vwcm....html

I want a Thing2, that's what I want. 

Try all you want you are just wasting your breath. 
This markting campaign is nothing but total deception, plain and simple.


----------



## JTAshman (Oct 25, 2004)

Well, it is an election year............


----------



## Brush (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_what's funny is that I submitted "VWoA should bring the Polo to the U.S." and got an email saying my question was rejected.









I suggested that they dump the Rabbit and bring back the Golf








and got the same response as you.
Unfortunately their poll seems to have absolutely nothing to do with cars


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (Brush)*

Here's what the people want. People want an R32 that directly competes with the Evo and Sti. We all know that. If I pay X amount and it is similar to the amount paid for an Evo or Sti, then give me similar performance. I really don't believe that R32 owners want a heavier luxury GTI that is significantly slower than the competition. R32 owners are mostly enthusiasts that want a nice performance car. Am I just writing to myself VW? Or are you paying any attention at all?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (HighCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HighCorrado* »_A talking Beetle! What are they smoking?

Well that green stuff hippies smoke inside Beetles








sorry I couldn't resist...


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (20th875)*

I can't figure out what audience they're going for with all these new ads. I could be wrong, but it seems that if VWoA had more enthusiast-oriented cars, they would sell more cars and make more money. However, they'd prefer to shut down anyone reproducing a "likeness" of their "product" on shirts, stickers, etc, rather than noticing that people really enjoy those certain past models (who've been lost in time) enough to reproduce likenesses of them to show their enthusiasm , and capitalizing on the fact. VWoA=dumb.


----------



## cricketchirp (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" (66busman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *66busman* »_. VWoA=dumb.

VW fans waking up one at a time. Good to see this!


----------



## mayte (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: VW starts polling to find out what "the people want" ([email protected])*

I just added a poll - do people want VW dealers to be competent ?
Bet it doesn't stay on the poll !


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

DAS AUTO IST KöNIG VON DER WELT!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

